# GBATEMP helping the world 1 click at a time



## mcp2 (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys! I have an online friend and the school he works at is in a competition. Vote for Eisenhower please! Help others and may you receive good in return!


http://www.wlky.com/school-cribs/index.html


----------



## Nujui (May 7, 2011)

I'm not trying to sound like a dick here, but isn't this advertising?


----------



## mcp2 (May 7, 2011)

I'm not begging for points nor am I advertising my own website, I just wanna good by a friend! He didn't even ask me to do this


----------



## Nujui (May 8, 2011)

mcp2 said:
			
		

> I'm not begging for points nor am I advertising my own website, I just wanna good by a friend! He didn't even ask me to do this


Just wondering is all.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 8, 2011)

There are 2 Eisenhower's.


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 8, 2011)

Feels good man.


----------



## R2DJ (May 8, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Feels good man.


This is that feeling.


----------



## s4mid4re (May 8, 2011)

I'm very sorry but I'm not voting.... the result shows some damn sad vote count for some schools.
It's not like I know/went to any of those schools, but I think its very unfair.

Not flamming or anything but I think you are begging for points/votes. I don't know if the link is part of your sig or not but if not, I recommend moving the link to your sig. This is what the rules say:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Advertising & Requests
> 
> Members are not allowed to create topics or posts intended only to promote or advertise their own or any website(s) without staff permission. If permission is given members are required to provide the name of the staff member who allowed the advert in their post.
> 
> ...


----------

